# Hiro Mashima vs. Eiichiro Oda



## MakeEmum (May 20, 2009)

Who has the better drawing style in terms of Character design and Background..etc

since people say they're similar and all, just curious what you people think


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 20, 2009)

As far as design I'm willing allow a draw with a bias towards Oda, but , when it comes to backgrounds,there's no question  that Oda is the master.


----------



## BVB (May 20, 2009)

Mashima draws sexier women in my opinion.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 20, 2009)

This is my personal opinion but I think Mashima copies the shit out of Oda style, I am sure many will claim they cant see it but that shit is clear as day I have recently tried to get into Fairy Tail but I cant help but feel I am reading One Piece take 2 again from the way Natsu and Lucy meet is an excat rip of to the original way Luffy met Nami. Maybe its just the Oda fanboy in me but to me there is the master in Oda and then there is the wannabe in Mashima.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 20, 2009)

Mashima does certainly draw sexy women, but overall I think I prefer Oda's drawings and designs.  It might just be my bias and love of One Piece that won't allow me to see Mashima's as better, but a lot of Mashima's designs seem bland and uninteresting.  Like someone pointed out, Oda is better with backgrounds.

Oda definitely has Mashima completely beat on story, character development, fights, and awesomeness.  They're not even comparable in these areas.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2009)

Oda is superior. Even more so if you only compare Fairy Tail to One Piece. At least comparing Rave to OP is a bit less of a stomp.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 20, 2009)

Personally I have fapped more to Mashima's drawings, but Oda is in a league of his own.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2009)

Blackbeard I think this is the first time I see a major antagonist with that type of  design.. I'm going to side with Oda .

 Fairy Tail its just all about sexy woman's .


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2009)

in term of wardrobe i think if comparing "fashion" style it goes to mashima, but originality,awesomeness,epicness and such style it goes to Oda.i mean Oda puts combination that fits excelently and badass (well mostly weird )

well of course Mashima wins in term of drawing chicks, but he can only draw oh so perfect boys  hw can't drew macho or badass man at all 
just look at elfman and the new guy that is part of the 10 holy mage...
i don't know it just seems realy bland.

then the backgrounds... ODA definitely wins 

originality?? ODA!!!!
 for proof?? compare the epicness in Supernova to the FT oracion seis 

though mashima's 4 demon realm god design in rave is quite good


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2009)

Backgrounds go to Oda obviously.

Character design?


Karotte said:


> Mashima draws sexier women in my opinion.


That.

As for the 2 having the same style? Are you people blind? 
Look closely at their art and compare. If you can't see the obvious differences, you are beyond hope. Go and have your eyes removed.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Mashima draws sexier women in my opinion.


I pretty much agree with this. Fairy Tail's women are far sexier than most of the girls in One piece.


Jetstorm said:


> Oda is superior. Even more so if you only compare Fairy Tail to One Piece. At least comparing Rave to OP is a bit less of a stomp.



Indeed. In everything else but women, Oda is better. Especially when it comes down to Backgrounds and details. But we should probably thank his assistants for that.


----------



## Jugger (May 21, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Backgrounds go to Oda obviously.
> 
> Character design?
> 
> ...



Yeah the aren?t even close to each other. Only common thing in their manga is dragon ball influence.

Mashima draws better women and Oda better backgroung if he does it himself and not his assistant


----------



## Nihonjin (May 21, 2009)

Overall I prefer Oda, but as people have pointed out Mashima draws hawter females.


----------



## Gutsu (May 21, 2009)

Oda has more stuff going on in each panel including more detail background. Mashima has a more cleaner look to it. Oda does draw hawt woman is that he doesn't do much fanservice like Mashima does though the anime version of One Piece does add fanservice.

Also there's lots of doujins based on One Piece girls are out their.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2009)

Never read OP, but I like Rave's drawing. Both aren't top-notched (like Tsukasa Hojo, Takehiko Inoue, Takeshi Obata, etc.), that's for sure.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 21, 2009)

*Oda*. No question in everything except drawing women. Which he has gotten way better at, but Mashima is still the best at that.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

hhmmm i'm gonna go with Nobuhiro (soz for spelling Watsuki (creater of rurouni kenshin) Nobuhiro Watsuki


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

oda forever, other guy never


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 6, 2011)

2 years later and Oda's character designs still whoops Mashima 

Trafalgar Law >>> any Fairy Tail character in terms of design


----------



## Aldric (Apr 6, 2011)

Why the fuck did you necro that

No one's going to pick Mashima


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mashima's character designs are repetitive, there are like 20 bishie guys who look the same and the ones who are supposed to be different end up looking like retards.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 6, 2011)

You're backing Oda by stating the other guy has repetitive character designs? 
Really?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

3 girl chars look kinda similar...its more like Oda's ideal woman..
But Hiro has his own ideal man !
Lets see in Fairy Tail..
Gray, Natsu, Cobra, Enemy Guy in Edolas, Gerard, Zancrow (got the rinnegan in order to look different )
And then Hiro is out of character desings, he draws some square like faces which suck !


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 6, 2011)

The only reason people say Mashima is better at drawing girls is because he has turned all of his female chars into fanservice whores and every cover page now is a pinup. Showing tits doesn't mean he can draw. 

Oda atleast has some diversity in his designs and his characters actually have "character" and unique designs.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget the chrotch shots


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that Oda is better.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll give mashima in the art department, his art is more organized and better than Oda's. However, in plot, story, mechanics, execution, characters, development and general enjoyability I'd give it to One Piece. Fairy Tail lacks in these departments. 

So One Piece > Fairy Tail


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno about the art being "better", because he loves having generic characters.

Like Zancrow.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I dunno about the art being "better", because he loves having generic characters.
> 
> Like Zancrow.



It's more readable if you will. Easier on the eyes, less cluttered art and the characters look generally better. My opinion of course.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

But when did Hiro last do a memorable design that wasn't a joke in the end ?

All I can think about is Azuma.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 6, 2011)

Well its obvious Fairy Tail's art is better thats the only real thing I'll give Mashima over Oda, to me Mashima's style is cleaner, less static, and you don't see the problems with panel transitions that you see in One Piece.

If your judging Mashima's art on the basis of repetitive character designs(which Oda is guilty of as well but has the added factor of having over 10 years of story) then you probably can't find any flaws in his style and have to expand your criteria outward.

For the most part I could tell when Mashima changed his style( or probably got more assistants)
Early FT looked like a clone of Rave whereas now it looks completely different from Rave.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Also when I speak of repetitive designs, I meant male designs, because both have similar looking females.

My main problem with Mashima is


----------



## Chicama (Apr 6, 2011)

While Mashima is good at drawing girls, he basically uses the same template for most of them; Big breasts, slim figures, and cute faces. Its only really the clothes and hair styles that separate them. 

He can experiment with the males, giving them strange facial features and body shapes, but it seems his females are only designed for fanservice. The last "different" girl I remember was Duke Everlue's Virgo, and that was a while ago. Oda may not be as good with female anatomy as Mashima, but he least he tries different designs.

As for the guys, Mashima does go overboard with the bishies and bad asses, but Oda's got a few himself. Mashima also relies on that generic medium spiky hairstyle for a lot of the males. Like SJW posted, Gray, Hughes, Jellal and Zeref basically look the same. Saying that though, he can come up with some nice unusual designs when he feels like it, such as Brain/Zero and Azuma.

As for Oda, his designs are very unique from one another, but sometimes I feel they get too crazy. Mashima is good at showing personalities through his designs, but Oda sometimes tends to get random with the clothing, making some characters look...off.

Mashima is also a hard worker. He hardly ever takes a break and sometimes gives us more pages or even extra chapters. Over all though, while I prefer some parts of FT, OP still wipes the floor with it in most categories


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

this is a terrible thread.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Also when I speak of repetitive designs, I meant male designs, because both have similar looking females.
> 
> My main problem with Mashima is



All I see is Jellal and more Jellal.


----------



## Dei (Apr 6, 2011)

This is gonna be so biased. We already know who will win.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2011)

What's the point?

Kubo destroys them both


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> What's the point?
> 
> Kubo destroys them both



Indeed 




Deiboom said:


> This is gonna be so biased. We already know who will win.



It's not always about the end result. Mostly it's about the drama and butthurt generated LOL.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Chicama said:


> As for Oda, his designs are very unique from one another, but sometimes I feel they get too crazy. Mashima is good at showing personalities through his designs, but Oda sometimes tends to get random with the clothing, making some characters look...off.




Too crazy ? Remember that bartender who had a wine bottle tied to the side of his head ?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 6, 2011)

art is subjective.
design and style is about taste (we can also say that about art.)


i dont read anny of those 2 manga so i cant comment... :33


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> *i dont read anny of those 2 manga* so i cant comment... :33



And you had to tell us that.......because ......?


----------



## Stripes (Apr 6, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> This is my personal opinion but I think Mashima copies the shit out of Oda style, I am sure many will claim they cant see it but that shit is clear as day I have recently tried to get into Fairy Tail but I cant help but feel I am reading One Piece take 2 again from the way Natsu and Lucy meet is an excat rip of to the original way Luffy met Nami. Maybe its just the Oda fanboy in me but to me there is the master in Oda and then there is the wannabe in Mashima.



 No man, your right on the money. The second I looked at the first volume of FT it ran through my mind that this is like a copy of OP just add magical bullshit with a dumb plot-line and awful romance.

I can not believe people actually enjoy watching it either when they could be watching something as epic as One Piece.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> No man, your right on the money. The second I looked at the first volume of FT it ran through my mind that this is like a copy of OP just add magical bullshit with a dumb plot-line and awful romance.
> 
> I can not believe people actually enjoy watching it either when they could be watching something as epic as One Piece.



When I read the first volume of One Piece I came to the conclusion it's like a copy of Dragonball.

I do agree with the Fairy Tail seeming like a copy of One Piece too.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Too crazy ? Remember that bartender who had a wine bottle tied to the side of his head ?



To show he was a bartender, duh


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And you had to tell us that.......because ......?



because some people are like *lol i hate this one so it suck, i love this one so its better lololz*


----------



## Stripes (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> When I read the first volume of One Piece I came to the conclusion it's like a copy of Dragonball.
> 
> I do agree with the Fairy Tail seeming like a copy of One Piece too.



How does OP look anything remotely like DBZ the artwork and plotline is very different?


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 6, 2011)

FT have some nice tits.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> How does OP look anything remotely like DBZ the artwork and plotline is very different?



It's Dragonball. No such thing as Dragonball Z.

Also the art does look like Dragonball's art. The plot line is pretty similar, Goku wants to protect his friends and become the strongest, Luffy wants to protect his friends and become the king of the pirates (the best pirate).

Also Luffy meeting Nami didn't remind you of Goku meeting Bulma?




Eisenheim said:


> FT have some nice tits.



Definitely.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> It's Dragonball. No such thing as Dragonball Z.
> 
> Also the art does look like Dragonball's art. The plot line is pretty similar, Goku wants to protect his friends and become the strongest, Luffy wants to protect his friends and become the king of the pirates (the best pirate).
> 
> Also Luffy meeting Nami didn't remind you of Goku meeting Bulma?



It's similar, but it's also not too illogical to say it's quite different, mostly because of the fact that said storyline is so general that it applies to the vast majority of adventure works that far, far surpass dragonball in age that you could hardly say it is similar to dragon ball but more similar to the adventure genre. 

That's not to say Dragon ball didn't influence Oda as it obviously did, but I don't think it would surprise many people Oda would have used a similar storyline even if Dragonball didn't exist.

It's like me saying I liked magic swords ever since I came into contact with them while playing X game. You can't really say I wouldn't still like magical swords if I didn't like X game because there's so many games with magical swords that at least one would probably ignite my passion.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

FT has an excellent plot and awful tits.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 6, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Never read O*P, but I like Rave's drawing. Both aren't top-notched (like Tsukasa Hojo, Takehiko Inoue, Takeshi Obata, etc.), that's for sure.



go do that. Now.


----------



## BVB (Apr 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> FT has an excellent plot and awful tits.



I see what you did there. :ho


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 6, 2011)

Chicama said:


> As for Oda, his designs are very unique from one another, but sometimes I feel they get too crazy. Mashima is good at showing personalities through his designs, but Oda sometimes tends to get random with the clothing, making some characters look...off.



I feel it's the opposite actually, Mashima's character desgins, Normal, Wacky, Animals, Background Extras..etc are inferior in pretty much everyway to Oda's in my opinion,  Mashima's women may be "Hotter" but not necessary better designed compare to whenever Oda doesn't use the Nami template (Amazon Lily)



Captain Stripes said:


> No man, your right on the money. The second I looked at the first volume of FT it ran through my mind that this is like a copy of OP just add magical bullshit with a dumb plot-line and awful romance.
> 
> I can not believe people actually enjoy watching it either when they could be watching something as epic as One Piece.



I know right, though now the differences between Fairy Tail's art and One Piece's are pretty distinct

though I gotta say some needs to call the Cops on your set


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

KidTony said:


> go do that. Now.



OH GOD SOMEONE HASN'T READ ONE PIECE BURN HIM NOW HISS HISS.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Idk why people only compare FT and OP when Rave was a massively better series.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Idk why people only compare FT and OP when Rave was a massively better series.



Fairy Tail is more popular and is also ongoing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

then compare Fairy Tail to One Piece instead. When comparing authors we have to look at there entire body of work.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 6, 2011)

King, Gale, Shuda


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Let, Seig Hart, Doryu


----------



## Millennium Creed (Apr 6, 2011)

Mashima has the better fan base, Oda has the better work.

lol @ that stupid Goda meme.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail isn't even in the same league as One Piece.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

You hate FT cuz they always stylin' on yo tits


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

You know GM the more and more you post, the more and more you're beginning to sound like Magellan/Jinbei


----------



## Mastic (Apr 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You hate FT cuz they always stylin' on yo tits



I dont even need to read through this thread cuz this is obviously the only true answer.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You hate FT cuz they always stylin' on yo tits



          .


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> You know GM the more and more you post, the more and more you're beginning to sound like Magellan/Jinbei



Because I stated the truth?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

So from this thread and the responses form the users:



> *One Piece*
> -Gorgeous artwork
> -Good and memorable characters
> -Excellent storytelling





> *Fairy Tail*
> -Tits







Millennium Creed said:


> Mashima has the better fan base


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

both mashima and oda are misogynist fucks who are terrible at drawing women what the fuck are you people talking about. 

also why are you reading fairy tale as something to jerk it too this isn't the 1960s when porn was harder to find and you'd have to make due with what you had which probably meant jerking off to josie and the pussycats or something.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> both mashima and oda are misogynist fucks who are terrible at drawing women what the fuck are you people talking about.
> 
> also why are you reading fairy tale as something to jerk it too this isn't the 1960s when porn was harder to find and you'd have to make due with what you had which probably meant jerking off to josie and the pussycats or something.



 funniest post in this thread


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 6, 2011)

Every mangaka that doesn't have an all female cast is a misogynist apparently


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Because I stated the truth?



Because your posting style wasn't always full of so much ego.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Every mangaka that doesn't have an all female cast is a misogynist apparently



This is funny because have you ever heard the people who call these mysogynists complain about the LACK of women ? No it's how they're portrayed. 

Personally I don't give a darn. I'm not anal about such things.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Because your posting style wasn't always full of so much ego.


pot kettle black ect.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

You really think my posting style has a lot of ego? I mean maybe my debating style sure, but otherwise I don't think so.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont even know how to reply to that. I mean, you cant be that oblivious, can you?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have an ego. If you disagree you're a massive idiot who doesn't deserve to breathe the same air as me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you serious? No bullshit, do I really come off that egotistically? I mean I often admit when I'm wrong, and I percieve any ego that I do show to be in line with just about everyone elses. Am I really being extra raw raw?


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

Im dead serious


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

In that case I'll try to tone it down a lot more.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

aherpaderp?

​


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Millennium Creed said:


> Mashima has the better fan base, Oda has the better work.
> 
> lol @ that stupid Goda meme.



Truth      .


----------



## Enigma (Apr 6, 2011)

Wendy is love.


----------



## KBL (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread was a chaos right?.

.

Oh and my opinion?

Mashima made Gajeel and Laxus and since Gajeel and Laxus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>  One Piece.

Mashima is better than Oda.

U mad Optards? .


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> This thread was a chaos right?.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


jesus fucking christ this post embodies everything wrong with this forum and I'm not even talking about the shitty opinion Im talking about the shitty poster using shitty emoticons and spouting shitty catchphrases from 5 years ago


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 6, 2011)

I find it ironically amusing that there are so many OP fans in a Naruto forum. 

As someone who reads and appreciates both series, I'll just say that I'm lazy to draw comparisons.

Fairy Tale may have started as a OP rip-off, but slowly he developed to become a series that held on its own.

OP has a consistent and well-planned plot and a consistent cast. 

Since I'm a woman, so I don't really care the amount of fanservice given in both series, I'll just ignore the fact that FT indeed draw better panties shot.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> jesus fucking christ this post embodies everything wrong with this forum and I'm not even talking about the shitty opinion Im talking about the shitty poster using shitty emoticons and spouting shitty catchphrases from 5 years ago




could it be possible that ur mad


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Fairy Tale may have started as a OP rip-off, but slowly he developed to become a series that held on its own.


----------



## Alien (Apr 6, 2011)

Armpits said:


> could it be possible that ur mad



i think you might be on to something


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Thanks for proving his point btw


^ missing the point but that's nothing new right


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sajin (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> jesus fucking christ this post embodies everything wrong with this forum and I'm not even talking about the shitty opinion Im talking about the shitty poster using shitty emoticons and spouting shitty catchphrases from 5 years ago



This is a rather shitty post, I daresay.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Armpits said:


> ^ missing the point but that's nothing new right


My dear child you have to actually have a point to begin with, you never had one so how can I be missing it?



Cash said:


> I think you posting the bender laugh harder vid or macro helps prove it as well.
> 
> edit: oh wait, you did it in this post as well.


I like the fact that you didn't even read his post at all and fact that you don't know what what a macro or an emoticon is. So wow, what was the entire point of your post again?


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

my little judge can't be this told


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Or maybe they were never Naruto fans and joined the forums for different reasons?



Then explain the reasons.


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> My dear child you have to actually have a point to begin with, you never had one so how can I be missing it?
> 
> 
> I like the fact that you didn't even read his post at all and fact that you don't know what what a macro or an emoticon is. So wow, what was the entire point of your post again?



Is this the part I post the laugh harder vid?

Pee wee is cooler 

[YOUTUBE]CYIKw91sAWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> Then explain the reasons.


its a very active forum even for subjects not relating to naruto


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> Then explain the reasons.


There's more to this forum than just Naruto bro, while that might have been the case in the beginning when the forums were getting started


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> There's more to this forum than just Naruto bro, while that might have been the case in the beginning when the forums were getting started





The Situation said:


> its a very active forum even for subjects not relating to naruto




I'm well aware of that. Just the large amount of OP fans in a Naruto forum seems funny for some reason.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> Is this the part I post the laugh harder vid?
> 
> Pee wee is cooler
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CYIKw91sAWE[/YOUTUBE]


No it actually has to make sense in order to be funny besides Pee Wee Herman was never funny


Syed said:


> I'm well aware of that. Just the amount of OP fans in a Naruto forum seems funny for some reason.


Compared to the amount of Naruto fans in the Arlong Park forums, it is rather funny


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> No it actually has to make sense in order to be funny besides Pee Wee Herman was never funny



Agreed. Your post wasnt funny. I'll save it for a better one.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> No it actually has to make sense in order to be funny besides Pee Wee Herman was never funny
> 
> Compared to the amount of Naruto fans in the Arlong Park forums, it is rather funny



Arlong Park forums has Juju and that's flippin' it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> Agreed. Your post wasnt funny. I'll save it for a better one.


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

oh look. another vid you've posted millions of times. wonderful.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> oh look. another vid you've posted millions of times. wonderful.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> oh look. another vid you've posted millions of times. wonderful.


The pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> The pot calling the kettle black



[YOUTUBE]XVCtkzIXYzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Maybe people like to venture on territories that doesn't belong to theirs.


Or maybe the Naruto forums are more popular and don't have an incredibly unstable and slow interface like Arlong Park.....or many OP fans are closet Naruto fans....nah!

@Cash: That was terrible, seriously you could at least be more original


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Really? Double-irony considering that OP is older than Naruto.



It is, but most people outside of Japan started with Naruto before One Piece. Not an official statistic but what I've heard and have been told.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

You're not very good at this


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> You're not very good at this



I'm sorry, it's just that it's my first time, and you're such a beautiful person, and the only experience I had is from stuffed animals. Please be more gentle


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Or maybe the Naruto forums are more popular and don't have an incredibly unstable and slow interface like Arlong Park.....or many OP fans are closet Naruto fans....nah!
> 
> @Cash: That was terrible, seriously you could at least be more original


The pot calling the kettle black

Agreed though. I copied someone terrible and terrible was the outcome. You yourself shouldnt be shocked at the terribleness. You do it everyday.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> The pot calling the kettle black
> 
> Agreed though. I copied someone terrible and terrible was the outcome.


So why are you copying yourself?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge's told status:

[_] Not told
[_] Told
[x] Night of the Living Told


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

^These have literally lost any meaning thanks to you guys


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^These have literally lost any meaning thanks to you guys



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVCtkzIXYzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

^And that doesn't even make any sense....I know what's coming


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'm sorry, it's just that it's my first time, and you're such a beautiful person, and the only experience I had is from stuffed animals. Please be more gentle



holy shit, THAT was funny. lmfao


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Judge Fudge's told status:
> 
> [_] Not told
> [_] Told
> [x] Night of the Living Told



      .


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Or maybe the Naruto forums are more popular and don't have an incredibly unstable and slow interface like Arlong Park.....



Well, I don't go to other forums aside this one so I'll just go along with you. 



> or many OP fans are closet Naruto fans....nah!



  they do complain a little bit too much about the latest chapters but they still continue to read Naruto, after all.



Syed said:


> It is, but most people outside of Japan started with Naruto before One Piece. Not an official statistic but what I've heard and have been told.



Naruto introduced them to anime world (in my time it was Saint Seiya....) and after couple of dattebayos and comparisons between Chidori and Rasengan, they got fed up with Naruto and expanded their field. 

NarutoForums is the holy scriptures of how a fan of Naruto slowly got disappointed with the plot and began reading other mangas/watching other animes.

How old is NF anyways?

And lol, being off-topic. 



Mist Puppet said:


> I'm sorry, it's just that it's my first time, and you're such a beautiful person, and the only experience I had is from stuffed animals. Please be more gentle



Now be a nice boy, open your legs and offer your ass to him. Don't worry about it, he'll be really really gentle to you.


----------



## KBL (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> its a very active forum even for subjects not relating to naruto



Fairy Tail>>>> Wan piss

U mad brah?.


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> [YOUTUBE]pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]





Fruits Punch Samurai said:


> I'm not sure a bunch of meme spouting 12 year olds can make anyone consider this fanbase good



I was mocking him for his overuse of it.  So you see that vid as a lame meme? good. 

Upgrade Judge's told report someone.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2011)

One Piece should be more like Fairy Tail


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Naruto introduced them to anime world (in my time it was Saint Seiya....) and after couple of dattebayos and comparisons between Chidori and Rasengan, they got fed up with Naruto and expanded their field.
> 
> NarutoForums is the holy scriptures of how a fan of Naruto slowly got disappointed with the plot and began reading other mangas/watching other animes.
> 
> ...



In my time it was Dragonball and Ranma 1/2. 

I think NF was made around 2004?


----------



## Gain (Apr 6, 2011)

shounen-shit vs. shounen-shit used to mean something


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> One Piece should be more like Fairy Tail



Oh no you didn't 

That's a death wish my friend.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

I sense massive butthurt in this thread because Mashima can actually design characters and tell a story better than Oda can. Look I'm sorry, I love One Piece for all it's worth, but with all the text that shows up in it, it's incredibly hard to follow unless you read it more like a novel instead of a fucking manga/comic. I go to a manga to read a comic, not to see walls of text being thrown in my face on every page.

Oh, and for those of you saying Oda is king of backgrounds, yeah he's king of throwing a whole bunch of irrelevant shit into the background when it's not needed. Mashima is a better background artist because he only draws what's needed for the setting, and he doesn't constantly blare it in your face when he needs extra space for a panel.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a good thing I put FGT on my ignore list, because I'm sure what he wrote was pure crap like everything else he posts


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I sense massive butthurt in this thread because* Mashima can actually design characters *and tell a story better than Oda can. Look I'm sorry, I love One Piece for all it's worth, *but with all the text that shows up in it, it's incredibly hard to follow unless you read it more like a novel instead of a fucking manga/comic. I go to a manga to read a comic, not to see walls of text being thrown in my face on every page.*
> 
> Oh, and for those of you saying Oda is king of backgrounds, yeah he's king of *throwing a whole bunch of irrelevant shit into the background when it's not needed.* Mashima is a better background artist because he only draws what's needed for the setting, and he doesn't constantly blare it in your face when he needs extra space for a panel.



The bolded words I definitely agree with.

But dude story wise Oda's One Piece kills Fairy Tail.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic post FinalGikuTenshou


----------



## Cash (Apr 6, 2011)

Fruits Punch Samurai said:


> But he only used the vid once, and you repeating it is just a fail tactic on your part


You'd probably know he uses that vid alot if you moved his dick out of the way and noticed . 


I see Judge Fudge getting on his dupe to troll as lame.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> The bolded words I definitely agree with.
> 
> But dude story wise Oda's One Piece kills Fairy Tail.



Yeah well.. that's like.. your opinion man.

In all seriousness though, this is where we disagree.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread is so off-topic.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Yeah well.. that's like.. your opinion man.
> 
> In all seriousness though, this is where we disagree.



I guess lol.




Proxy said:


> This thread is so off-topic.



What was the topic again? I honestly can't remember


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> Fairy Tail>>>> Wan piss
> 
> U mad brah?.


you make the fact that you are some 4chan /a/ reject really obvious



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I sense massive butthurt in this thread because Mashima can actually design characters and tell a story better than Oda can. Look I'm sorry, I love One Piece for all it's worth, but with all the text that shows up in it, it's incredibly hard to follow unless you read it more like a novel instead of a fucking manga/comic. I go to a manga to read a comic, not to see walls of text being thrown in my face on every page.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you saying Oda is king of backgrounds, yeah he's king of throwing a whole bunch of irrelevant shit into the background when it's not needed. Mashima is a better background artist because he only draws what's needed for the setting, and he doesn't constantly blare it in your face when he needs extra space for a panel.


you are a really bad troll and im pretty sure you just took a post from some one piece vs bleach shit flinging fest and swapped out bleach for fairy tale and  mashima for kubo christ son at least put some fucking effort into it


----------



## KBL (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> you make the fact that you are some 4chan /a/ reject really obvious
> 
> you are a really bad troll and im pretty sure you just took a post from some one piece vs bleach shit flinging fest and swapped out bleach for fairy tale and  mashima for kubo christ son at least put some fucking effort into it


AWWW the Optard is mad because we insult Wan Piz. :33.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

The Situation said:


> you are a really bad troll and im pretty  sure you just took a post from some one piece vs bleach shit flinging  fest and swapped out bleach for fairy tale and  mashima for kubo christ  son at least put some fucking effort into it



I am deeply offended by the fact that you actually think something I  took the time to type out is copy pasta'd from some Bleach vs One Piece  shitfest.

Nah, actually I'm not, you're just ignorant if you can't tell that's  completely original, and seeing as how you have no valid argument to  contend with mine, and can only result to insults, this debate was over  before it even began.


Pot calling the kettle black? You were just complaining about others using memes, who's the real troll here?




> What are you dyslectic? Can't read two words without getting now? What do you use manga for toilet paper or to look at the pretty pictures like a pop-up book


I come to read a manga in order to read a japanese comic, not a wall of text. No other manga I've read has nearly as much text as Oda inserts into One Piece.


> *Spoiler*: __


ITT: You can't tell what constitutes as overblaring background in someone's face at every turn and only using what you need to so you can get the point across.

I'm obviously arguing with beings of inferior intellect here, and as such am calling this quits while I am ahead.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 6, 2011)

harharhar yeah bro he mad


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> AWWW the Optard is mad because we insult Wan Piz. :33.


this post only has one meme in it please fix this. I will not seriously reply to this until your quota of using at least 5 memes per post is met. I will also reply if you use less than 5 but the combined age of the memes used exceeds 10 years

neither of these should be a problem for you


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone say mad?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

Here comes Judge Fudge in an overwhelming attempt to smash my argument into the ground because he has to reiterate the point that _*HE *_thinks Fairy Tail sucks.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> No other manga I've read has nearly as much text as Oda inserts into One Piece.


----------



## Gain (Apr 6, 2011)

p-lou said:


> harharhar yeah bro he mad



u mad bro          ?


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 6, 2011)

THE CAKE IS A LIE

U MAD

COME AT ME BRO

THIS THREAD IS BAD AND YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations, now post a pic from at least five chapters in consecutive order with that exact same format every freaking page. Notice that I said every manga that *I've *ever read never has that much text inserted into it, but thanks for assuming I've read every manga in the world.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

you're very welcome


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread is terrible or at least....was better dormant


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

alan moore is a terrible comic book artist, it takes like an hour to read one of his 12 page comics ugh what a hack


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> No other manga I've read has nearly as much text as Oda inserts into One Piece.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> u mad bro          ?



oui oui


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

one piece is OBJECTIVELY better than fairy tale in every possible aspect except one


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

p-lou said:


> oui oui



i sad too bro ):


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> alan moore is a terrible comic book artist, it takes like an hour to read one of his 12 page comics ugh what a hack



oui oui


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the OP trolling?

Oda rapes.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> i sad too bro ):



it's aight bro

i'm hurr 4 ya bro


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

bro                   .


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> one piece is OBJECTIVELY better than fairy tale in every possible aspect except one


and what is that?


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

p-lou said:


> it's aight bro
> 
> i'm hurr 4 ya bro



if it helps bro 

i think you were the *maddest* bro there ever was bro


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 7, 2011)

A wise man once said:

There's some bad in the best of us. Some good in the worst of us. And a little mad, in all of us.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

ahhhh shit bro

you means that bro?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> one piece is OBJECTIVELY better than fairy tale in every possible aspect except one



I OBJECT your OBJECTIVE viewpoint that One Piece is OBJECTIVELY better than Fairy Tail.

On a serious note, if you could actually stop being so overly critical and read a manga for what it's actually meant for, you would actually enjoy it. I forgot though, we're all adults and we can't let even a glimpse of childishness actually show through our persona, we can't ENJOY an action manga for what it's suppose to be enjoyed for.

I read One Piece cause I like story, I read Bleach and FT cause I like Action and Fanservice, I read Naruto because.. I just want to know how it ends. If story is your pot of coffee, then quit reading Fairy Tail, because it's emphasis isn't going to be on that.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

imma lil' embarrassed now bro


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

Fruits Punch Samurai said:


> OP is a Fairy Tail fan


sucking...


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> and what is that?



titties             ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

I like how nobody has made an actual argument over why Fairy Tail is better than One Piece, guess I should follow suit like the other OP fans and not give a shit


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I OBJECT your OBJECTIVE viewpoint that One Piece is OBJECTIVELY better than Fairy Tail.
> 
> On a serious note, if you could actually stop being so overly critical and read a manga for what it's actually meant for, you would actually enjoy it. I forgot though, we're all adults and we can't let even a glimpse of childishness actually show through our persona, we can't ENJOY an action manga for what it's suppose to be enjoyed for.
> 
> I read One Piece cause I like story, I read Bleach and FT cause I like Action and Fanservice, I read Naruto because.. I just want to know how it ends. If story is your pot of coffee, then quit reading Fairy Tail, because it's emphasis isn't going to be on that.


if you want action read something that is not shit and if you want fanservice watch porn there


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I like how nobody has made an actual argument over why Fairy Tail is better than One Piece, guess I should follow suit like the other OP fans and not give a shit



You want me to make an argument over why I think Fairy Tail is better than One Piece?

What's the point, it's an opinion, everyone's tastes differ, it's like trying to make an argument over which movie series is better, Terminator or The Matrix.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah crap. Now I feel dumber for posting in this thread...


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

p-lou said:


> titties             ?


ok make that TWO aspects


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> if you want action read something that is not shit and if you want fanservice watch porn there



At this point I'm just going to label you as an unfortunate troll, because it's obvious you're not really trolling, but I'd like to think you are since you seem to think your opinion matters to me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Ah crap. Now I feel dumber for posting in this thread...


You should be 

Now come on lets good read some good manga while the kiddies play with their fairies


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You want me to make an argument over why I think Fairy Tail is better than One Piece?
> 
> What's the point, it's an opinion, everyone's tastes differ, it's like trying to make an argument over which movie series is better, Terminator or The Matrix.


terminator 2 trumps any shit in the matrix trilogy. This is a FACT



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> At this point I'm just going to label you as an unfortunate troll, because it's obvious you're not really trolling, but I'd like to think you are since you seem to think your opinion matters to me.


ugh, my confidence, it can't take another hit like this


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> terminator 2 trumps any shit in the matrix trilogy. This is a FACT



No, it's just your opinion, an opinion I happen to agree with, but an opinion none the less.

Just like me saying Justin Bieber is shit makes it an opinion (although I'd like to call it fact, I must painfully admit it's an opinion) meanwhile millions and millions of fangirls and (unfortunately) fanboys actually like him.

Different tastes are different, that's all there is to it, and with that I am now just going to sit back and hopefully watch this thread die.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

terminator 2 is OBJECTIVELY better than anything in the matrix series sorry.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> terminator 2 trumps any shit in the matrix trilogy. This is a FACT



so true bro

the originals in each are about even to me though bro


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

two though. oh man two. really what action movies can stand up to it? The road warrior?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

hey bro

how many times have you said now that you aren't going to post anymore bro?


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> two though. oh man two. really what action movies can stand up to it? The road warrior?



Avatar         imo


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> two though. oh man two. really what action movies can stand up to it? The road warrior?



Blade Runner


----------



## Enigma (Apr 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> You should be
> 
> Now come on lets good read some good manga while the kiddies play with their fairies



Might I suggest some KHR. :33


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

terminator 2 best sequel ever 

hands down bro

one of the top action movies ever too bro

die hard and crank for me are close bro


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

speaking of sequels, you guys ever hear what the original plot of back to the future 2 was supposed to be? its something magical let me tell you


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

Aliens was the best sequel sorry p-lou bro


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

does it involve a marty mcfly terminator?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

I dunno about you, but Doc Ock was pretty amazing in Spiderman 2


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

gain bro

aliens is 2nd best bro

what's cool about aliens is that it took the idea in a whole new direction, making a horror flick a kick ass action flick.  terminator 2 does what all sequels hope to do: take the original idea and stay close to it while turning the amp up to 12 and doing everything that was good about the original great

bro


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

if I recall part of the plot is instead of going to 1955  they got to sometime in the 60s, then marty fucks up and creates a timeline where his mom and dad never fuck to have him so basically he has to make sure they end up fucking so he can be born in 9 months

also doc runs into his 60s counter part who does LSD or something


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

does it end with him fuckin his momma and bein his own papa

like fry being his own gramps


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

well I wouldn't blame him if it was 1955 lorraine she was smoking but who knows what she looked like in 10 or so years probably still hot so Id gives him props if he went for it but no I dont think that happened


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe they double teamed her


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

marty and his dad or marty and doc?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

ahh shit

i thought doc would be busy doin drugs or banging some broad in the wild west

but maybe he showed up and triple teamed her

dayyyum


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

lorriane came off kind of loose in the first movie but I had no idea...

loose lorriane


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

such a cruel name for a little sweetheart

but still true :'(


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe if she didn't wear such a revealing dress biff wouldn't have been FORCED to attempt to rape her


----------



## Stripes (Apr 7, 2011)

MakeEmum said:


> I know right, though now the differences between Fairy Tail's art and One Piece's are pretty distinct
> 
> though I gotta say some needs to call the Cops on your set



But Lucy seems to be such a rip off of Nami and Lucy acts so much more sensitive and lets her feelings get in her way. [Going off what I've seen....]

Nami is tough and had the bad childhood to make her who she is and it kinda makes me sick.

Besides the intricate plot-line Oda has created is so far out of the FT league. I don't even think there was any kinda pirate series before One Piece came along. The magic thing is used in almost all the shojo series......bleh.


*Spoiler*: __ 






It's so funny when people point out my sets being wrong, it makes laugh. But just so you know, I could do worst.







Syed said:


> It's Dragonball. No such thing as Dragonball Z.
> 
> Also the art does look like Dragonball's art. The plot line is pretty  similar, Goku wants to protect his friends and become the strongest,  Luffy wants to protect his friends and become the king of the pirates  (the best pirate).
> 
> Also Luffy meeting Nami didn't remind you of Goku meeting Bulma?



Damn it's been so long since I've watched DB forgive me if I don't remember quite clearly. 

Me just looking at the earlier art work of Oda and Akira, looks nothing and remotely different in class. I see no similarity what so ever because Akira had his own style by the time he create DB since he'd already created 'Dr. Slump' which was his first series in definite. One Piece was Oda's first and only true series so they were not only of different levels of art but that improves over time.

Well your looking at big plot-line in focus of the main character; both are hero's of the series of course they're gonna be similar most hero's do. Might as well add Naruto & Ichigo in the mix.

But Goku never saved Bulma if I remember correctly. Luffy meeting Nami freed her from her bonds of restraint and her past. Though Bulma and Nami act quite similar the point of Nami's character made a deep impression of the first arc. in the series.


----------



## Xion (Apr 7, 2011)

This is like David vs Goliath with Oda being David and Goliath and Mashima being the turd in the nearby field.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 7, 2011)

damn this thread exploded while i wasn't looking


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 7, 2011)

who is armpits btw? he sounds familiar but i dunno

i'm always bad at detecting whose behind the namechange


----------



## Stripes (Apr 7, 2011)

You know I just realize that FT will never have a section on here because OP is that much better....

---

@Nuzzie; Shit! I remember who they were just forgot there past name-change....


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I sense massive butthurt in this thread because Mashima can actually design characters and tell a story better than Oda can. Look I'm sorry, I love One Piece for all it's worth, but with all the text that shows up in it, it's incredibly hard to follow unless you read it more like a novel instead of a fucking manga/comic. I go to a manga to read a comic, not to see walls of text being thrown in my face on every page.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you saying Oda is king of backgrounds, yeah he's king of throwing a whole bunch of irrelevant shit into the background when it's not needed. Mashima is a better background artist because he only draws what's needed for the setting, and he doesn't constantly blare it in your face when he needs extra space for a panel.



WHAT A RETARDED POST 
GOD ! 

1st of all op has better art ..as for story and plot .....
ONE PIECE HAS A DEEPER PLOT THAN THE 90% OF THE SHONEN MANGA COMBINED....proven in chapter 620...

Derp...

Not sure if you are trolling...


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 7, 2011)

The Situation said:


> one piece is OBJECTIVELY better than fairy tale in every possible aspect except one



is it 



fanbase????


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Reads back especially p-lou's posts.

what the fuck am i reading


----------



## Stripes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nuzzie said:


> is it
> 
> 
> 
> fanbase????




It's all about quality not quantity. I rather have people in the OP fanbase know all about it then retards like *Final Giku Tenshou * that talk out there ass and think they know what there talking about.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 7, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> It's all about quality not quantity. I rather have people in the OP fanbase know all about it then retards like *Final Giku Tenshou * that talk out there ass and think they know what there talking about.



I didn't mean that. I meant that in general the op fanbase is full of petty, sore and defensive people who are always on the lookout to demean fans of things that the OP fans don't like.


----------



## Stripes (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Yeah I can see that in some ways and just because OP doesn't get stomped on a lot; not that I see anyways? If you look at the Naruto series now, it's kinda been though hell and back. The OP barrier has not been broken as far as fantards go. If you want to look at it that way.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> But Lucy seems to be such a rip off of Nami and Lucy acts so much more sensitive and lets her feelings get in her way. [Going off what I've seen....]
> 
> Nami is tough and had the bad childhood to make her who she is and it kinda makes me sick.
> 
> ...



How is she a rip-off? 

Your description of Lucy isn't how Nami is.

Also, just because a pirate series hasn't been done before doesn't mean that it's automatically going to be better than a series that's built on something typical like magic.  

To be honest, it would be more about a guild than just magic alone.

Besides, most Shonen manga boils down to: getting stronger, and protecting friends/loved ones.

Because it's based on a ship (OP), guild (FT), or earth/aliens/alien planets (DB) has no bearing on the story.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Lucy is definately not a Nami rip-off.

And that argument is even more bullshit considering Nami is a Bulma rip-off.


----------



## Stripes (Apr 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> How is she a rip-off?
> 
> Your description of Lucy isn't how Nami is.
> 
> ...



Your right because I stated they had different personality's. The character design as in appearance was a rip. Sorry I was vague. And it's so noticeable how Lucy (main female) interacts and meets in distinct ways with Natsu (main male) just leaves me kinda fazed of how it's so alike. With the set-up between Luffy & Nami. However there is no romance in OP, the whole respect and mutuality of friendship is what I am referring to just so I am not misunderstood. 

Well every manga has a main theme; One Piece being pirates and Fairy Tail being magic. It can steam off to be a lot of different things but I was basing it down to the main focus.

The point I was making about the pirate theme being original is just that. Why would I want to read about something about magic, wizards, and what not when it's so outdated in class. Even if it focuses around a guild the fighting and the power comes from just that.

Pirates is a newer concept in it's own way in manga form. Especially since Oda adds lots of different elements that you'd never expect from pirate series such as the 'devil fruit' for example or the array of settings through out the arcs.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Lucy is definately not a Nami rip-off.
> 
> And that argument is even more bullshit considering Nami is a Bulma rip-off.



This trolling is excellent.


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 7, 2011)

And the moral of the story is: Manga is srs bzns, The End.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> This trolling is excellent.



Care to explain why?

To be fair, they both started as Bulma rip-off though.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> Your right because I stated they had different personality's. The character design as in appearance was a rip. Sorry I was vague. And it's so noticeable how Lucy (main female) interacts and meets in distinct ways with Natsu (main male) just leaves me kinda fazed of how it's so alike. With the set-up between Luffy & Nami. However there is no romance in OP, the whole respect and mutuality of friendship is what I am referring to just so I am not misunderstood.
> 
> Well every manga has a main theme; One Piece being pirates and Fairy Tail being magic. It can steam off to be a lot of different things but I was basing it down to the main focus.
> 
> ...



Honestly, this goes back more to Rave than it does to OP. Mashima's art has changed since Rave, but Lucy's closer to Elie more so than anyone else. In terms of personality, they're completely different, but since it's different mangas that's to be expected.

While OP may not have romance, Rave did and with Mashima trying to extend the story, Lucy and Natsu's bond is sure to grow.

You made the point about not wanting to read something about magic or wizards, yet a devil fruit's ability would fall in line with what's considered magic in FT. An object that provides a unique power albeit a fruit, isn't all that original.

I'm sticking to Rave only because it's Mashima's other work, but there were objects called Dark Bring that gave its user unique abilities too. Not to take anything away from OP, but that in itself isn't original. Truthfully, it has more to do with story than the base, in my opinion.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Care to explain why?
> 
> To be fair, they both started as Bulma rip-off though.



I don't really see the comparison to Bulma at all. The characters both have radically different backstories. Bulma was always there for comedy relief and as a sidekick character. Bulma really had no important backstory she was just a rich girl looking for the dragonballs. Nami was barely even around in the story until Arlong arc at which point she became a very serious character with a tragic past. Zoro, Sanji, and Usopp all got introduced in the crew before Nami really got her major arc it wasn't the same where Bulma served as a counterpart for Goku from the very beginning.

I don't really remember much about Lucy since she is pretty much a fanservice character and for gags. I know she was given some crappy sad backstory later on but she is really shallow IMO compared to Bulma or Nami. Erza is far and away a much more important female character.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2011)

Mashima draws hawter womenz. Oda is better at everything else.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2011)

p-lou you were ruining the thread

it was much better when in was FGT vs everyone else

to calm everyone down

link


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

You wanted to see *F*aggot *G*etting *T*esty make a jackass of himself?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2011)

hey the best comedy is a person making a fool of himself. you can't argue against that.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah....that is fun


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## MdB (Apr 7, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> WHAT A RETARDED POST
> GOD !
> 
> 1st of all op has better art ..as for story and plot .....
> ...


----------



## p-lou (Apr 7, 2011)

Nuzzie said:


> who is armpits btw? he sounds familiar but i dunno
> 
> i'm always bad at detecting whose behind the namechange



i think it's mattaru


----------



## Aldric (Apr 7, 2011)

I suspect Mashima is a furry 

All these goofy romances between cats and rabbits and anthropomorphic animals

Highly suspicious


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Aldric said:


> I suspect Mashima is a furry
> 
> All these goofy romances between cats and rabbits and anthropomorphic animals
> 
> Highly suspicious



Wait so does that mean Oda is secretly an Okama? :ho


----------



## Aldric (Apr 7, 2011)

That means yo momma is secretly an okama


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 7, 2011)

They're both just awful, IMO.

Fucking noodle people...


----------



## Guiness (Apr 7, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL. Niku.

Fanservice Mashima reigns.

But everything else you think you can make up a manga... Oda is like a god in the heavens while Mashima is like a speck of dirt on the earth.

But I'm an OPtard so who gives a sht.


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i think it's mattaru



's right.



foreign said:


> Oda is like a god



Uh-Oh!


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Aldric said:


> That means yo momma is secretly an okama



Awww someones mad


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I sense massive butthurt in this thread because Mashima can actually design characters and tell a story better than Oda can


.

Oda's Supernova Designs alone destroys anything Mashima ever created , Oda doesn't even have to do anything complicated to stomp him, look at Whitebeard - all he has is a weird mustache



> Look I'm sorry, I love One Piece for all it's worth, but with all the text that shows up in it, it's incredibly hard to follow unless you read it more like a novel instead of a fucking manga/comic. I go to a manga to read a comic, not to see walls of text being thrown in my face on every page.



Oda's Text is broken down between panels and characters, it's a lot of Text but not a Wall



> *Oh, and for those of you saying Oda is king of backgrounds, yeah he's king of throwing a whole bunch of irrelevant shit into the background when it's not needed.* Mashima is a better background artist because he only draws what's needed for the setting, and he doesn't constantly blare it in your face when he needs extra space for a panel.



Anybody can point out stuff in each panel that's not gonna interact with the plot in anyways but so what? Background adds atmosphere, a very important part in Oda's world building


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

People should read this instead


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

Can this go back to being about Terminator 2


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Can this go back to being about Terminator 2



How about Salvation


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

You dare speak it's name.


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You dare speak it's name.



Well Salvation and Xmen 3 are two of THE worst movies I've ever seen. Those and The Room


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You dare speak it's name.



I don't see how it's that much worse than T3, I mean they were both pretty bad films.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Still the best teaser trailer of all time


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I don't see how it's that much worse than T3, I mean they were both pretty bad films.



T3 still had Arnie nuff said. 

And not the CG one. The mostly plastic "real" one.


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UlS_Rnb5WM4[/YOUTUBE]

youtuber is a genius


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

So how about that Salvation?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

So how bout my ass in your mouth ?


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So how about that Salvation?



Piece of crap with shitty special effects and CG.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> [YOUTUBE]UlS_Rnb5WM4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> youtuber is a genius



though i honestly prefer these


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]pAwR6w2TgxY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qs1bG6BIYlo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]F1jmhbw3JHw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]65PiKsNhCsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Syed said:


> Well Salvation and Xmen 3 are two of THE worst movies I've ever seen. Those and The Room


Don't insult The Room like that


----------



## God Movement (Apr 7, 2011)

Terminator 2


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Spider-man 2


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ISXiFJS9D5A[/YOUTUBE] 

At least The Room had the worst acting ever. That counts for something.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> At least The Room had the worst acting ever. That counts for something.



Indeed. Seriously Johnny was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 7, 2011)

I read both series and One Piece is a better one by miles. They are always on the top spot on the Jump rankings for something...


----------



## Mastic (Apr 7, 2011)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> I read both series and One Piece is a better one by miles. *They are always on the top spot on the Jump rankings for something.*..



Yeah.... so is Naruto. 

Not to mention, those rankings are for JUMP, FT is published by WSM.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2011)

personally i prefer the art style in FT and RM, but story wise, oda is better, although im not a fan of some of his decisions


----------



## Superstars (Apr 11, 2011)

Oda doesn't even draw backgrounds his assistance do.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 11, 2011)

^
You could say that to any mangaka. They all have the help of their assistant. Only Togashi is hardcore because he doesn't have one AFAIK.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 11, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> ^
> You could say that to any mangaka. They all have the help of their assistance. Only Togashi is hardcore because he doesn't have one AFAIK.



Not to mention with the amount of breaks he takes, he can afford to draw them when he's actually working


----------



## armorknight (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, Fairy Tail is like One Piece but with all of the subtle depth stripped away and a much more obnoxious cast of characters. Basically a poor man's One Piece.


----------



## KBL (Apr 11, 2011)

Fairy  Tail it's more fun to read.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail is boring. One Piece was awesome at Skypiea and Marineford arc


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail is about tits , nakama and hugging. Who would not like that kind of manga ?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 12, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Well, Fairy Tail is like One Piece but with all of the subtle depth stripped away and a much more obnoxious cast of characters. Basically a poor man's One Piece.



Thats it...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2011)

I enjoy reading OP and i enjoy fapping to FT.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2011)

personally i like natsu over luffy, i just see more potential with him and dragon slayer, then luffy and his rubber power

i also prefer the female cast of FT over One piece's females

i would have zorro and sanji over the likes of grey and elfman

but im sorry usopp is the worst character ever created, i mean overall oda has knack for creating obnoxious characters, Mr 2 and 1, buggy the clown, coby, etc. 

i think oda is better at overall story and direction, but his artistic and character design leaves to be desired


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> personally i like natsu over luffy



I know its opinions and all, but I couldnt even take the rest of your post seriously after this.


----------



## KBL (Apr 13, 2011)

Why? They're basically the same character... lol luffy being a good character.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 13, 2011)

KBL said:


> Why? They're basically the same character... lol luffy being a good character.



Lol at natsu being a good character or anything close to Luffy. He's quite litterally a generic luffy, his personality is more generic "nakama punch"  his power is very genric, I mean firey dragon powers, how could a power be more generic. Fire based abilities is very cliche in fantasy, and dragon's are even more cliche. He even has whole fire ice rivalry going on. He's a walking amalgamation of cliches, bad cliches.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2011)

Followed FT until the end of the Phantom Guild Arc, and it was average at best with a few good moments

In other words, nothing special


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 13, 2011)

KBL said:


> Why? They're basically the same character... lol luffy being a good character.



Natsu is what Luffy could've been if Oda was a bad mangaka


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 13, 2011)

Luffy can stretch and punch things..............hes pretty average imo
Natsu can catch on fire and punch things....................hes pretty average imo

Nothing overly special or original about either characters' character. 
Oh Luffy is trying to impress his childhood idol while Natsu is looking for his father.

Nothing new there either. hmmmm

Maybe their both just boring characters stuck in a fun story to divert away from that fact.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2011)

Except Luffy isn't an "average" character.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2011)

Luffy is actually amusing

Natsu on the other hand


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2011)

Luffy actually loses fights against opponents clearly stronger than he is

Natsu on the other hand


----------



## Neelon (Apr 13, 2011)

Oda is better than Current Mashima. But that's not saying much, even Kishimoto is better than current Mashima.

Natsu is a terrible character. Ichigo level of terrible.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Natsu on the other hand



Copycat 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 13, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Luffy can stretch and punch things..............hes pretty average imo
> Natsu can catch on fire and punch things....................hes pretty average imo
> 
> Nothing overly special or original about either characters' character.
> ...



Expect you're just over simplifying Luffy, but you hit Natsu spot on I must admit

Gutts from berserk is a guy in armor and he slices stuff with his sword... nothing special, he's just some angry dude slicing stuff, what a lame character... from your logic at least


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2011)

Neelon said:


> Natsu is a terrible character. Ichigo level of terrible.



Wouldnt go that far

Ichigo is totaly bland while Natsu atleast shows different expressions from time to time 

Edit: I am talking about uptil the end of Phantom Guild arc since i dropped it after that


----------



## Neelon (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Wouldnt go that far
> 
> Ichigo is totaly bland while Natsu atleast shows different expressions from time to time



Well, let's say current Naruto level of terrible.

Wait who is worse : Natsu or Tsuna from KHR?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2011)

One guy is from a yaoibait manga and the other guy is from a manga that atleast has tits 

Tough choice


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 13, 2011)

The main difference between Natsu and Luffy is that Luffy actually has depth, he's the embodiment of what story of one piece is about, which is freedom. This guy loves pure freedom and adventure more than anyone else, it's his sole drive, and he is completely driven by his impulses. It is why his overall goal in the story is the ability to do whatever the fuck he wants. 

Generally such a goal is usually frowned upon and is usually given to villains in most instances in fiction. Why? because if you give humans complete freedom they generally end up screwing other people over. It's a part of human nature, as shown repeatedly in history and is shown quite clearly in One piece as the vast majority pirates are total douche bags, that rape and pillage villages and treat the general population like dirt. While it is not true for all pirates in One piece like in real life it is true for the vast majority of them. 

However there is infact two sides to this as while it is natural for humans to screw over others with their freedom it's also something that comes intrinsically with freedom. Logically everyone can't have the ability to do what they want, because inevitably you get conflicting interests, so in essense for someone to gain freedom others must lose their freedom. The tenryuubito have near complete freedom because everyone else is held under an iron fist and is unable to disobey, stripped of their freedom.

Luffy is the antithesis to some of this as while he holds the same dreams and aspirations he doesn't hold the same levels of corruption, he does't feel the inherent need to screw others over but he is still pretty far from the typical "good" shounen character in that his goals are mostly self interested, he helps people he likes no questions asked and kicks the ass of the people who hurt the people he likes no questions asked e.g Arlong park. He doesn't concern himself with things like good or bad, or even the reasons why people do things nor does he think about himself as good or bad. He knows full well that in turn for his freedom, his very existence will strike fear into the hearts of people. He's a pirate, he chose to be a pirate and he has no intention of being anything else.

He is however the envoy of freedom in this story, he frees the oppressed and declares war upon the government that restricts peoples freedom to keep it's powers, but he is no saviour he is simply a man that understands humans hearts much like Roger. Whether he'll be considered good or bad is determined solely by if he is victorious, much like whether he'll gain true freedom or not will be determined by if he's victorious. Which is probably why he doesn't put much stock in things like good or bad.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 13, 2011)

And now we have people getting too into what I said.Luffy isn't that deep a character.......-_-

I'm assuming the person who mentioned Gutts in comparison to Luffy has never really really looked at Berserk while reading it cause that was just way off. 
I suppose if you ignored everything about Gutts character development then you would come to the conclusion that hes just a guy with a big sword killing people. Luffy doesn't have that leeway which is why your comparison falls apart, everything I said about him is almost all there is too his character.

I'm not oversimplifying Luffy thats all there is to his character. Hes purposely kept simple by Oda. 

No depth at all from anything mentioned so far just people over analyzing the story of One Piece which is according to Oda just about adventure, no overarching themes or morals being explored. 
Luffy isn't conflicted about the fact that hes a pirate or the fact that most other pirates are bad people that do bad things. He isn't conflicted about the fact that some people outside the government see him as a criminal.

Hes simply just Luffy and in that absence of any real conflict present with his character hes left as an average character who has no depth. I mean even Ussop has more depth then Luffy. I can relate to Ussop's problems more then I could ever with Luffy but thats just my opinion. Luffy is a one note character while Usopp has more depth then that.


----------



## Adebisi (Apr 13, 2011)

Oda sweeps Mashima, he bests him at everything. Story, characterization, art, fights, pacing, humor, development, exposition, flashbacks everything you could possibly think of. As has been said before Oda is the master, Mashima is just a wannabe.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

But Mashima has better females.


----------



## KBL (Apr 14, 2011)

OPtards talking about Luffy being a deep character... ok...



MakeEmum said:


> Natsu is what Luffy could've been if Oda was a bad mangaka


Oda  is a regular mangaka that made very good arcs and pretty shitty arcs as well, he's overrated...



Spirit King said:


> Lol at natsu being a good character or anything close to Luffy. He's quite litterally a generic luffy, his personality is more generic "nakama punch"  his power is very genric, I mean firey dragon powers, how could a power be more generic. Fire based abilities is very cliche in fantasy, and dragon's are even more cliche. He even has whole fire ice rivalry going on. He's a walking amalgamation of cliches, bad cliches.


We can say as well that Luffy  is a generic goku... nakama punch ? Do you want to remember Lucci vs Luffy  fight? FOR MY NAKAMAS!.
And in my eyes Luffy powers are generic as well... 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Luffy is actually amusing
> 
> Natsu on the other hand


Luffy  is annoying just like Natsu  sometimes, sometimes they're funny.

They're not deep characters.


God Movement said:


> Except Luffy isn't an "average" character.



Luffy is an average main character... Edward Elric is a good main character, Kenshiro is a good character... Natsu and Luffy? Average MCs.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Apr 14, 2011)

It's funny how you say something bad about Oda or his characters and all the OPtards jump at your neck lol. .


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 14, 2011)

KBL said:


> It's funny how you say something bad about Oda or his characters and all the OPtards jump at your neck lol. .



OPtards are the worst and most annoying 

they cant take anny criticism, if someone say something bad about one piece its like *ohhh you will get punished by *goda* with a rain of neg from butthurt fans*

they bring one piece in a disscusion while nobody ever mentioned it in the entire thread and start to compare and bash the show and saying one piece is so *superior*, nobody ever mentioned it, why you feel the need to wank over your favorite show so hard ?

do you have a problem man ? 
i dont say this for everyone, i say this for some random stupid fans


----------



## God Movement (Apr 14, 2011)

you sound butthurt


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## MdB (Apr 14, 2011)

The both of you are just as obnoxious.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 14, 2011)

I rather be a OPtard than a Fairy Failure*tard* :ho eh? eh?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 14, 2011)

A tard is a tard.


----------



## Syed (Apr 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> A tard is a tard.



Agreed. One Piecetard, Bleachtard, Narutard, Fairytard TTGLtard, they are all the same.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 14, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm assuming the person who mentioned Gutts in comparison to Luffy has never really really looked at Berserk while reading it cause that was just way off.
> I suppose if you ignored everything about Gutts character development then you would come to the conclusion that hes just a guy with a big sword killing people.



You overlooked the bolded part.



MakeEmum said:


> Expect you're just over simplifying Luffy, but you hit Natsu spot on I must admit
> 
> Gutts from berserk is a guy in armor and he slices stuff with his sword... nothing special, he's just some angry dude slicing stuff, what a lame character... *from your logic at least*


----------



## valerian (Apr 14, 2011)

KBL said:


> It's funny how you say something bad about Oda or his characters and all the OPtards jump at your neck lol. .



That can be said for every other fandom.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 14, 2011)

Valerian said:


> That can be said for every other fandom.


OPtards are by far the worst.


----------



## Adebisi (Apr 14, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> *Narutards* are by far the worst.


Fixed that for you.
BTW I just saw S.A.F.'s post and I'll address two things.
1. I don't care even if Mashima does have better females. That doesn't have anything to do with actual quality.
2. I personally disagree. Lucy and Erza are pretty hot I'll admit, but I'll take Nami and Robin most days of the week.
Someone post a pic of Nami and Robin so everyone can see. Just don't make it too dirty.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 14, 2011)

why aren't you talking about terminator 2?


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Oda is the better one between the two but I'm not going to act like that is an actual accomplishment. Mashima has his bright spots though.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> Fixed that for you.
> BTW I just saw S.A.F.'s post and I'll address two things.
> 1. I don't care even if Mashima does have better females. That doesn't have anything to do with actual quality.
> 2. I personally disagree. Lucy and Erza are pretty hot I'll admit, but I'll take *Nami and Robin* most days of the week.
> Someone post a pic of Nami and Robin so everyone can see. Just don't make it too dirty.



They look like crackheads on melrose.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 14, 2011)

p-lou said:


> why aren't you talking about terminator 2?




also 

stop arguing which has the worst fanbase they are all equally terrible and if you think otherwise you are probably part of one of the fanbases, and thus also a terrible poster. 

and stop arguing about who draws hotter women and just go jerk off to actual porn instead of some comic you morons. seriously how fucking lazy can you be

long story short, stop being such ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> Fixed that for you.


No you didn't.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The main difference between Natsu and Luffy is that Luffy actually has depth, he's the embodiment of what story of one piece is about, which is freedom. This guy loves pure freedom and adventure more than anyone else, it's his sole drive, and he is completely driven by his impulses. It is why his overall goal in the story is the ability to do whatever the fuck he wants.
> 
> Generally such a goal is usually frowned upon and is usually given to villains in most instances in fiction. Why? because if you give humans complete freedom they generally end up screwing other people over. It's a part of human nature, as shown repeatedly in history and is shown quite clearly in One piece as the vast majority pirates are total douche bags, that rape and pillage villages and treat the general population like dirt. While it is not true for all pirates in One piece like in real life it is true for the vast majority of them.
> 
> ...



Luffy isn't like that at all.

There's no way he's ever thought about freedom like that. Yes, freedom is the main aspect of his character but he doesn't get the complex implications of what freedom is. He has never shown caring if people see him as a bad guy for being a piratem like you stated. He just wants to be free cause he's dumb and it's fun.


Luffy's development has been about realizing being dumb and reckless like he was in the Whitebeard Warm would get him nowhere. This culminated when he screamed "I'm weak!" in front of Jinbei.

However, he has still been shown as dumb and reckless in the FI arc. They arrive at the palace and look at what he did, recklessly releasing the princess when it's very dangerous to leave. Luffy has always been an egoist. Even when protecting his friends, which seems to be a selfless act, because he puts their lives above the greater good. This was clearly shown in ID. Luffy is a menace because he doesn't care aboutthe world and hasn't realized after 600 chapters.

Luffy is not a bad main character at all since his stupidity is charming and he has been developed by Oda. However, comparing his growth with characters like Gutts or Edward Elric is ridiculous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2011)

dude luffy has about as much plot no jutsu as natsu; o all of sudden he has something called haki, some magical power that can make people quiver with fear from just a stare - what the hell kind of gimp move is that? at least the times natsu prevailed it was sort of tied into the DS abilites; not to mention the gears were really lame

fact of the matter is fire is a better power than stretching andy day; human torch vs reed richards, human torch hands down

i thought from the beginning, why the hell did oda gimp luffy with such a weak df

and as was stated several times FT females > OP females


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 15, 2011)

> Kira U. Masaki said:
> 
> 
> > dude luffy has about as much plot no jutsu as natsu; o all of sudden he has something called haki, *some magical power that can make people quiver with fear from just a stare - what the hell kind of gimp move is that?*


It's a common ability among some shounen top-tiers. Reiatsu crushing, paralyzing by killer intent, etc. are similar to that.

And all of a sudden? It was hinted that he had haki several times throughout a few hundred of chapters.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude luffy has about as much plot no jutsu as natsu; o all of sudden he has something called haki, some magical power that can make people quiver with fear from just a stare - what the hell kind of gimp move is that? at least the times natsu prevailed it was sort of tied into the DS abilites; not to mention the gears were really lame
> 
> fact of the matter is fire is a better power than stretching andy day; human torch vs reed richards, human torch hands down
> 
> ...



Haki was introduced since the first chapter of OP bud, also Luffy demonstrated it several times throughout the series. 

And lol. Nothing Luffy do could be more lame than Natsu's great asspull of absorbing flames he couldn't initially absorb and then fusing it with his own fire.

And his gears makes sense and actually makes use of his ability in a much more complex manner. At least its not simplistic like Natsu's.

yeah, FT women certainly trump OP women, though it could never trump OP Ep 342


----------



## Syed (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude luffy has about as much plot no jutsu as natsu; o all of sudden he has something called haki, some magical power that can make people quiver with fear from just a stare - what the hell kind of gimp move is that? at least the times natsu prevailed it was sort of tied into the DS abilites; not to mention the gears were really lame
> 
> fact of the matter is fire is a better power than stretching andy day; human torch vs reed richards, human torch hands down
> 
> ...



Agree with this. I never get bored of looking at FT woman out of every other manga woman I have seen. Mashima's strong point I guess.


----------



## MdB (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude luffy has about as much plot no jutsu as natsu; o all of sudden he has something called haki, some magical power that can make people quiver with fear from just a stare - what the hell kind of gimp move is that? at least the times natsu prevailed it was sort of tied into the DS abilites; not to mention the gears were really lame
> 
> fact of the matter is fire is a better power than stretching andy day; human torch vs reed richards, human torch hands down
> 
> ...



And spamming large ink beams is a better, more powerful ability than deftly wielding a blade. I guess that makes Bleach better than Lone Wolf and Cub as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2011)

nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default 

i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world

fact is both luffy and natsu are cliched and have the plot to help them out, and i prefer natsu, and the majority of you prefer luffy (who by the way incidentally personality wise is carbon copy of goku, so its not like even his disposition is unique to him)


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2011)

Kira U. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you are officially nitpicking.

I guess going by your logic, Naruto's immense chakra brought about by the Kyuubi is plot no jutsu. Ed's Transmutation Circle is a plot no jutsu. Goku losing his memory is a plot no jutsu. Gutts being angry is a plot no jutsu.

Face it, your opinions are wrong and the posters here just ripped you a new asshole. Go back to carebear forums where you belong.

Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default
> 
> i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world
> 
> fact is both luffy and natsu are cliched and have the plot to help them out, and i prefer natsu, and the majority of you prefer luffy (who by the way incidentally personality wise is carbon copy of goku, so its not like even his disposition is unique to him)



What the fuck is wrong with you? 

Firstly, rubber power is not lame. Ever heard of Plastic Man or Mr. Fantastic? Both non-lame characters who have that power. Same thing with Luffy. It's rare to see a unique ability like that used by the MC, especially when compared to fire abilities. 

It's also not plot no jutsu when Haki was shown in the first- hold on do you even read One Piece? Or did you just check a wiki? I mean seriously, the three generals? 

And Luffy is nothing like Goku. He just possess the common traits of your standard Shonen hero. He has stuff that seperates him from Goku and those other idiot heroes, though.


----------



## MdB (Apr 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default
> 
> i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world
> 
> fact is both luffy and natsu are cliched and have the plot to help them out, and i prefer natsu, and the majority of you prefer luffy (who by the way incidentally personality wise is carbon copy of goku, so its not like even his disposition is unique to him)



Your reasoning is determined by underage. Only a stupid kid can't seem to grasp what I was implying.

And Haki was shown in the first chapter.


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default



I don't think I ever read a post so grossly populated with assumptions 



> *i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard* --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world



Shounen law states he'll be stronger in due time, and Rubber is Enel's weakness, it's the rule of his DF and that not even mentioning that the properties of Luffy's rubber goes far beyond normal rubber



> fact is both luffy and natsu are cliched and have the plot to help them out, and i prefer natsu, and the majority of you prefer luffy (who by the way incidentally personality wise is carbon copy of goku, so its not like even his disposition is unique to him)



I can't tell you the big difference between Luffy and Natsu, but the latter is being handled by Mashima and most OPfans who reads Fairly Tail can tell that Natsu is a cheap Luffy, it's like Comparing Kelogg's Fruit Loops to Favelli's Fruit Rings



Kira U. Masaki said:


> and as was stated several times FT females > OP females



If this is about with ones can keep your guys right hand busy then probably, but I think Oda's women look better overall in a design perspective, Look what Mashima is having Lucy wear in the latest Chapter, it's silly, 90% of the time the faces in Mashima women look flat in many angles than they should


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2011)

Both series need to step up in the fight sequence department.


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

WTF Why are both sides being tards?

Anyways bulma is nowhere similiar to nami, bulma had no backstory at all and she never even fought anytime
 Now lucy is also diferent from nami. What they both share is the sad backstory and sometimes being used for gags.
Now nami may be consideres a tsundere while lucy is kind of between tsundere and shy girl. Nami isn't a main character. Lucy is alongside natsu, god she even has a narrator function making it look like it's from her point of view. Nami is a burglar that has a kind heart. Lucy is just kind. Nami is a badass woman in her world. Lucy had to catch up to the badasses in fairy tail, and still lucy gets beaten a lot of time. Nami wins her fights by streght or with a sidekick like ussop. Lucy wins them with the love she has for her spirits and her bonds with the guild. 
No one is a ripoff of the other here.

Now for the story telling. Ft is better. you wanna know why? because in lesser chapters than op, it still manages to have a equally awensome plot, now that's good writing. Mashima also wins in the suspense. He doesn't make it too long like kishi or too short. Just right. Now oda sometimes tend to stretch a little, specially in the first chapters of an arc, which sometimes ends up being boring for some people. 

The fights are even i guess. FT has a fights that win almost every op's, exept for the marineforne, because that's the best fighting arc ever in the history of manga. So stop saying either one is bad at the fights, because each one is very good, exelent in fact.

Character designs. Oda wins in where, he is the most oringinal mangaka in this point, althought sometimes his characters don't go as good as he wanted. Fairy tail characters designs are good, but not in op's league, but when it comes to characters development,backstory and all of that mashima is better, say whatever you want.

Mashima's art is better than oda's, perhaps mashima is the mangaka now at that. Oda's art is also very good, but sometimes he crams up a bit of a wall of text. Now if that's good or bad that's up to you. maashima can draw much faster than oda too

now for the main characters, if you are gonna say they are rippoff's of goku, luffy is closer.

Luffy is a dumb guy that wants to becoem the pirate king. he has a good heart and protects his nakama.

Natsu is a bit dumb, destroys shit many times, swears, wants to find his parent and also proctets his friends and has a good heart

Being dumb, having a dream and being nice is the formula for every shonen main character, there diferences between them, but somehow they stick to this formula. So for your logic are you saying each shonen hero is a ripoff of the other?

now which one you preferer is up to you but for god's sake don't start bashing the other mangaka just because you do not enjoy his work


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

Why did you bump a year old thread?

Mashima has gotten progressively worse and is still and will never be better than Oda. So you're wrong and you bumped the thread for nothing.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 18, 2012)

Mashima draws better women. It's not that his design style is better, which it isn't, but goddamnit Oda needs to draw less needle-waist thin women.

Oda is a better artist generally, though.


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

oda is a good artist as i said, but his downfall to mashima is the women an the freaking wall of text



> Mashima has gotten progressively worse and is still and will never be better than Oda. So you're wrong and you bumped the thread for nothing.



WTF who are you to say that i'm wrong?? So now your opinion is a fact?? Really what a tard. AS I said BOTH are GREAT ARTISTS it's a matter of taste

AND WTF mashima getting worse over time?? are you kidding me?? I guess you are confusing mashima to kishi or so i hope for the sake of sanity.

Have you even read the manga until now?? With this great magic games arc and you say mashima is getting worse...WHAT A TARD!! Man... and when i bring logic here you just go around and neg me up. really mature.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

Oda no contest.

Not sure why this was bumped though.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2012)

Oda rapes.


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

MASHIMA WINS LOLOLOL !! Does that make him better than oda?

If you think oda is better, explain why, you gotta have a reason, a logical one


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2012)

pandaa said:


> MASHIMA WINS LOLOLOL !! Does that make him better than oda?
> 
> If you think oda is better, explain why, you gotta have a reason, a logical one



emphasised


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 18, 2012)

Mashima's manga doesn't look like it was drawn by a six year old.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2012)

3 YEAR OLD THREAD

3 year old thread


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

Nuzzie said:


> damn this thread exploded while i wasn't looking



that's what she said


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Vollst?ndig


 That doesn't explain anything and fyi i have read and own each and every one piece chapters. I know it's good.


And no WTF don't start with useless bashing oda's art is actually pretty good as i said before

i want to know why you love better one of these mangakas, god is it so hard to reply to that whitout being a troll or bashing?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 18, 2012)

pandaa said:


> MASHIMA WINS LOLOLOL !! Does that make him better than oda?
> 
> If you think oda is better, explain why, you gotta have a reason, a logical one



You should put more effort in it if you want to troll people here. Since you failed at it. Your punishment must be more severe.


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> You should put more effort in it if you want to troll people here. Since you failed at it. Your punishment must be more severe.



WTF is this forum full of shitards or what? Dude you say that because???

Sadness for you :sanji seriosly you can't  answer my question that you need to make a terrible coment?? MAN.....


----------



## God Movement (Jul 18, 2012)

This is like comparing shit to gold


----------



## Wrath (Jul 18, 2012)

God Movement said:


> This is like comparing shit to gold


Not really. Shit isn't actively trying to imitate gold.


----------



## pandaa (Jul 18, 2012)

God Movement said:


> This is like comparing shit to gold



AGAIN?? WTF WHY IS IT SHIT?? MAN ARE YOU GUYS THAT STUPID?? WHY IS IT SHIT? BECAUSE YOU SAY SO?? FUCK!! CAN'T YOU GUYS ARGUMENT THAT? IF YOU DO NOT ENJOY FAIRY TAIL SAY SO, NOW RECOGNIZE IT'S VALUE AS A SERIES DAMMIT !!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 18, 2012)

What the hell.. this thread is a YEAR old O.O


----------



## 8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fake Oda vs. Real Oda


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

Mook Mook the Bushman said:


> jerking off to josie and the pussycats or something.



don't act like you wouldn't sitch


----------



## PandaG (Jul 20, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default



That's nice, except that Luffy isn't the only person in the world with COC. And it only works on fodder, so how exactly does that benefit him in a one-on-one fight against a top tier? 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world



Luffy would still get his ass kicked at this point, this is why Luffy got a beating during the War arc and the series is just past the half way point. Unlike in Fairy Tail, Nakama power doesn't always enable Luffy to get his way.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 20, 2012)

You should have just let this thread die.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 20, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing you have said changes the fact that haki is a ridiculous plot no jutsu, fact is oda gave luffy this lame rubber power and now realizes that "oh shit" how the hell is suppsod to beat anyone, he managed to prolong it with the gears, but its hit the limit; so what does he do, oh luffy has haki, so anyone but a handful of top tier lose by default to him; and then he will probably do, Luffy has a special haki, he has already hinted as much by saying he has the kings or emperors haki, which we let him defeat anyone by default
> 
> i mean honestly tell me how luffy would defeat any of the 3 generals (lava, ice, light), or black beard --> hell the only reason he beat enel because he had the one material that was lighting weakness, oh wait this was plot no jutsu, yes rubber can act as a barrier against electricity, but a strong enough *voltage would probably melt rubber anyway, apparently not in the once piece world*
> 
> fact is both luffy and natsu are cliched and have the plot to help them out, and i prefer natsu, and the majority of you prefer luffy (who by the way incidentally personality wise is carbon copy of goku, so its not like even his disposition is unique to him)



I know I'm bumping this thread but this post is full on retard..
Gomu Gomu fruit is lame. Haha
Haki puts people on an equal playing field......
Trying to compare One Piece physics. What is with you  people and this bullshit of comparing the laws of physics irl to physics in Comics/Manga/Anime which already show signs of breaking or disobeying those exact Laws time and time again.


Like I'm completely sorry for prolonging this threads time on the front page but, there are some things you need to respond to. Like people saying Getbackers is multiversal


----------



## Jirou (Jul 21, 2012)

I still prefer Mashima.
No hard feelings.
Just my opinion.


----------

